# Frozen green beans – now with more snake head!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.news.com.au/world/mum-finds-snake-head-in-frozen-vegetables/story-e6frfkyi-1225833572365


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Nothing like a little protein with your vegetables.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"The company also claims it wasn’t a snake head - it was a frog head."

I guess that makes it okay


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

could have been worse...could have been a Brussels sprout


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't care if it's a snake head or a frog head, I would have taken that $150 no problem


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

$150 sounds good to me too.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Frog..tastes just like chicken


----------

